# ati-drivers 10.6 / 10.7 issues [Resolved with 10.9-r1]

## mizery de aria

/var/log/Xorg.0.log from instance of X using ati-drivers-10.6: http://pastebin.com/9edaRfh8

/var/log/Xorg.0.log from instance of X using ati-drivers-10.4: http://pastebin.com/1eSMLsn5

diff -Naur: http://pastebin.com/zVHGbnyX

1) How come ati-drivers-10.6 doesn't support 3D acceleration?

2) From /var/log/Xorg.0.log with 10.6 (doesn't appear with 10.4):

```
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled
```

3a) From /var/log/Xorg.0.log with 10.4

```
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
```

3b) From /var/log/Xorg.0.log with 10.6

```
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
```

Any ideas how to get 3D with 10.6?  For now I'll stick with 10.4.  I won't even bother with 10.5.

----------

## ssteinberg

Couldn't open module dri. Check where it is and add the path to the files section.

----------

## snilsson

I guess it refers to this part

```
Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection

```

from http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx

----------

## frostschutz

10.6 wouldn't work for me either. So I just masked it.

With 10.7, I can get into X, but it has severe issues when redrawing parts of Windows contents. Instead of the area being redrawn, the area ends up being a single color (mostly black or grey). As I type this post, half of this input box is just a grey blob. It gets redrawn as the text I type reaches into the grey blob though. Can't even make a screenshot, since apparently making a screenshot causes the entire screen to be redrawn, which makes the issue vanish.

So it's horrible, and I'm going back to 10.5 which works just fine for me.

----------

## snilsson

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> 10.6 wouldn't work for me either. So I just masked it.
> 
> With 10.7, I can get into X, but it has severe issues when redrawing parts of Windows contents. Instead of the area being redrawn, the area ends up being a single color (mostly black or grey). As I type this post, half of this input box is just a grey blob. It gets redrawn as the text I type reaches into the grey blob though. Can't even make a screenshot, since apparently making a screenshot causes the entire screen to be redrawn, which makes the issue vanish.
> 
> So it's horrible, and I'm going back to 10.5 which works just fine for me.

 

There are problems with the "Direct 2D" feature added in 10.6, ATI says not all experience it but looks like most do.

The acceleration can be turned off but it's a shame to go back to the old slow 2D that pre 10.6 got  :Confused: 

So.. guess we have to wait for at least 10.8 to get some kind of fast and usefull driver.

The workaround can be found here http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1845

----------

## mizery de aria

This issue may be resolved sometime very soon!

http://news.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=10/08/20/234248

----------

## jasn

It may be related to an incorrect ModulePath setting in your environment. I'm running the 10.7 drivers, (so I can install the latest xorg-server 1.8.2 without any patching), and I finally figured out why editing my /etc/xorg.conf file ModulePath variable would never take. I realized that by previously running the aticonfig program, it created an xorg.conf in /etc/X11/, which was setting the ModulePath to the default /usr/lib64/xorg/modules directory only. Because of the way that the ati driver installs the libdri.so, libdri2.so, and libglx.so in the /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/ subdirectory, as per the wiki page, I needed to fix this by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf with;

```
Section "Files"

        ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"

EndSection
```

which allowed all modules to load correctly. I then merged the relevant parts of /etc/xorg.conf in to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and deleted /etc/xorg.conf.

Good Luck..

----------

## mizery de aria

Still issues.

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

```
$ eix -Ic xorg

[I] x11-base/xorg-drivers (1.7@07/15/2010): Meta package containing deps on all xorg drivers

[I] x11-base/xorg-server (1.7.7-r1@08/19/2010): X.Org X servers

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11 (7.4-r1@01/24/2010): An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

[I] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files (1.0.3@01/24/2010): Old Imake-related build files
```

```
$ eix -Ic ati-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers (10.4(1)[1]@07/20/2010): Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets
```

```
$ glxgears

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  136 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  15

  Current serial number in output stream:  15
```

xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/1vUf5LrH

Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/LXSG7eah

```
$ equery files ati-drivers|grep lib64

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/dri

/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib64/libAMDXvBA.cap

/usr/lib64/libAMDXvBA.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libXvBAW.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libatiadlxx.so

/usr/lib64/libaticalcl.so

/usr/lib64/libaticaldd.so

/usr/lib64/libaticalrt.so

/usr/lib64/libatiuki.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_dm.a

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_gamma.so

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_gamma.so.1

/usr/lib64/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib64/opengl

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/extensions

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib64/xorg

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so
```

I will also try "ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions,/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/" and see if it helps.

 *jasn wrote:*   

> Because of the way that the ati driver installs the libdri.so, libdri2.so, and libglx.so in the /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/ subdirectory, as per the wiki page, I needed to fix this by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 

It appears that xorg-server installs libdri.so, libdri2.so and libglx.so and not ati-drivers

```
$ equery belongs /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so 

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1 (/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so)

$ equery files xorg-server|grep extensions

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
```

----------

## jasn

From your Xorg.0.log;

```
(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

Can you post the output of lsmod to see if the kernel modules, fglrx and agpgart are loaded? If fglrx isn't loaded, then what's the output of modprobe fglrx, and dmesg |grep fglrx?

----------

## mizery de aria

I shall try again.  I am now emerging x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.9-r1.  Will provide further details in a few minutes as I encounter them.

Yay!  Emerging x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.9-r1 and restarting X resolved the issue and direct rendering works again!  I shall no longer rely on v10.4.

----------

